# Have Orks will trade , looking for $ or SM(BA)



## dkoz (Nov 12, 2010)

Have the orc half of the Assault on black reach box,

1 ork waboss (ork armour, shoota, power klaw), 5 nobz mob (ork armour, choppa, slugga), 20 boyz mob (ork armour, choppa, slugga, 2 have big shoota), 3 deffkoptas (ork armour, choppa, twin linked rokkit launcha). I am looking for cash or Space Marines especialy blood angels


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

how much cash? And where are you willing to ship too?


----------



## dkoz (Nov 12, 2010)

I was thinking $20 USD and if your willing to pay shipping I can ship them any where I'll just have to take them to the postoffice and get a price from them and let you know


----------



## dkoz (Nov 12, 2010)

Still looking for a buyer, just drop me a line.


----------



## dkoz (Nov 12, 2010)

Or best offer, even willing to trade for the GW how to paint tanks bok.


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

You can get Black Reach Orcs at Dicebucket.Com for 35$


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Youd have more luck selling to your local shop piece by piece irl or 25 dollars maybe and someone pays shipping they aren't worth much tbh.

glws! Figured I'd give you some advice seeing as you aren't going anywhere and no one has informed you why.


----------



## dkoz (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks Kevin, Price for Orks listed above 20 + shipping


----------

